# OMG i found 3 websites that sells Giant HMPK Bettas *JAW DROPS WIDE*



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

Guess what! i even found one of them having some giant long fin Bettas for sell, and they have Halfmoon 180 tail but GOD their size is HUGE!!!

http://www.bettaakapes.siam108site.com/Our Products.html

i have been exchanging e-mails with them and this guy is friendliest of them all, sending you details and everything you ask him for.

http://sirinutbetta.com/web/index.html

she is the one with long fin giants, she is the second friendliest but just like the first guy, she is also honest about her products.

i am buying a Beautiful HMPK giant from Akape and he is just a awesome Giant. ill post his pic and video later when i get him, i am so friggin excited. AND yes Petco you can KISS MY BEHIND with your fake king giants!:lol:

http://www.ram91giantbettas.com/stock_giants.htm

for some odd reason this guy's gaints are very pricey >.<, he says he has been breeding them for 13 straight years and so his giants breeds 50% or more of it's spawns into giants and other pops out normal size *shrugs*. hope i helped you giant lovers find a good source to buy from, and before Petco and other money scheming breeders makes impure strain out of giants get them from original source when giants were first produced, yes! Thailand.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Those giants are STUNNING, but I will most likely have the money to buy one. I mean $70 is WAYYYY to much for FISH. So if I want giant I will have to go to Petco is fine with me and all the other people who can't afford that.


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

Jayy said:


> Those giants are STUNNING, but I will most likely have the money to buy one. I mean $70 is WAYYYY to much for FISH. So if I want giant I will have to go to Petco is fine with me and all the other people who can't afford that.


here's a catch, Petco giants are already traumatized from the rough handling and constant attempt to breed them. they haven't perfected a true breeding giant that's a 100% given. the giants you see n those websites are HMPK giants and Petco ones are just the original Plakat giants, so you decide on the kind on the Giant you want and which is also very young and breedable.

the one i picked is a gorgeous giant with HMPK and giants genetics, he won't breed true but for that i have a solution, i found out there are few breeders that breeds Thai pure Plakat fighter strain giants, who are basically still being worked on genetically to develop a strain that breeds true giant Plakat fighters and my intel guy tells me they succeeded n producing more than 50% spawns as true giants who rows close to 4 inches in the first year.

i considered buying a giant from Petco at the begining and breed them to produce lively younger giants but boy was i surprised, first the fat guy can't embrace the biggest sized available female i found and it was a giant female from same spawn, he still had hard time embracing her since he was overly fed fat giant but anyways there was about 20 eggs that survived and hatched and all of them after 5 months grew to almost 2 inches, not even. uhm i am sorry but that's not giant size when their parents were 3.2+ inches and over and was around 11 months old. i wasted more money in setting up a tank and buying plants that said to help Betta's spawn.

you can settle for the low cost giants that you can get around 30+ and i still check around all New York Petco's that ships in the so called King bettas which are supposed giants. they come from Plakat giants thats a fact but not sure cause the suppliers doesn't know anything and sometime when asked others, they says some of them are selectively bred with big size Veiltail females. ill youtube my giants when i do spawn them, can't wait till they arrive in New York .


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Ram91's giant bettas seemed the best to me.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow I fell in love with king's/giants, well ever since I saw my Jet on the store's shelf, flaring up a storm and looking quite crammed in his small cup, especially since he's a veitail. 

I saw two other gorgeous ones, all veiltails and all dark blue, I hope I can get one next time.

I won't buy online tho I admit those betta's are gorgeous wow! good luck too u!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Actually King bettas are generally not giants but half-giants. To be a true giant the fish has to reach 3+ inches before it turns 18 mos old, if not it would be considered a half-giant or a "King".. which is just a marketing ploy to sell the fish because it sounds better than half-giant.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

I saw one at Big Al's the other day, HUGE...

I also saw one at PetSmart...are they more expensive, why? I feel I could never find a female that big to breed LOL...


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

wow big betta fish i seen one at petsmart once


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is 3 years old. Please check dates before posting.


----------

